# Oreno fishing reel and Kilgore cap gun



## accountantadam (Feb 16, 2012)

Good evening everyone! I recently picked up a kilgore deputy sheriff cap gun and an Oreno No. 820 salt water fishing reel (made by the south bend bait company). I've been trying to research both pieces, but I'm not finding much. Anyone out there collect in either of these areas that could help me out? I can put up some pictures if needed.

 Thanks!!! Adam


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2012)

> I can put up some pictures if needed.


 
 Hey Adam,

 Who doesn't like cap guns. Come on, of course they're "needed." Looks like there mighta been a couple different Deputies. Check Here.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2012)

Oreno was a fairly cost effective reel for the Average Joe back in the day and don't bring much money wise unless boxed with all it's paperwork and in great condition, nice piece if you collect reels. I know squat about the cap Gun....Pic's??


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - Here is a picture of the deputy sheriff. Thanks for the link surfaceone! I stumbled upon that same website a few days ago, and tried to email a few guys there to get more information, no luck yet.


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the Oreno, still in the box (which is a little rough)


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 16, 2012)

And here is the reel itself. Doesn't look like its had much, if any use


----------



## LC (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to my cap gun book thinking I was going to be able to give you some info on it , there were quite a few Kilgores listed but surprising yours was not listed . That was a first for me as for not finding a particular gun in that book .


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for checking your book LC! I think I may bring it along to the antique show in columbus tomorrow, and see if anyone up there knows anything. The nichols site said this one was made between 1955-60, then I did get an email back, that guy said from 58-62, so I'm not sure.
 Also, I just noticed I forgot to attach a picture of the reel. I'll try to post that this evening


----------



## LC (Feb 17, 2012)

Well ,  Dan , I had also checked my fishing book for your reel and that number was not in there either LOL . South Bend was a pretty common reel though . I had a collection of about fifty reels at one time , South Bend showed up quite a lot . When I had my auction I let them all go except for several that I kind of liked pretty well . They are put away in a box someplace like so many of the things I have are . I thought the gun looked fifties or early sixties as well . Some of the Kilgore guns are worth quite a bit of money as for the older ones .


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> Thanks for checking your book LC! I think I may bring it along to the antique show in columbus tomorrow, and see if anyone up there knows anything. The nichols site said this one was made between 1955-60, then I did get an email back, that guy said from 58-62, so I'm not sure.
> Also, I just noticed I forgot to attach a picture of the reel. I'll try to post that this evening


 Very similar example Adam....Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2ebabf7fae&item=200701607854&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=s9U20jOTA2anSODMyQdxEVApRRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LC (Feb 17, 2012)

For the heck of it I went on eBay to see if it was on there as well Jim . I was looking at the completed search and saw that there were quite a few of the Kilgores on there , some of the older ones bringing some good money . I always watched for the old guns when I was buying and selling , there was always a strong market for them .


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Jim! I don't know why I didn't see that when I did a search. Just doesn't seem to be a whole lot of information on them, at least not that I've seen. I've also got a nice kilgore buck packed away somewhere. Its got the white grips. I always try to keep an eye out for cap guns when I'm out and about. Like LC said, there looks to be some good money in some of the older guns.


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's a picture of the reel


----------



## LC (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like an ocean reel , I have not seen a lot of them in South bend , might be a decent reel .


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

an uncommon reel, just not sure anything about it screams valuable, I can't find one online yet.....Jim

 Here's hoping it's a real find....[]

 Could be a good guy to contact about rarity and value...

 http://fishingcollectables.com/reels.htm


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2012)

I once had a early Shakspere rod and reel perfect condition...the line was like a rubber substance..so guessing it was original to it.Had two plumers over doing work here.They showed interest in it and I told them I would sell it for 30 bucks...Ithe guys got into an argument over which would buy it!Finally a coin was flipped..I could tell the loser was none too happy as he sais he was the first one to see it.JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2012)

My 1996 ":OLD FISHING LURES AND TACKLE" by CARL F. BUCKLEY...FOURTH ED.over 600 pages..has a "South Bend Oreno Saltwater Reel No. 850,free spool,star drag..listed at $12-$18..course this is dated and don't know if yours is No. 850 etc. and if that would make any diff....IT IS COOL YOU STILL HAVE THE BOX!That should add some value to it..even if a bit beat up..is there a date any where on it?Does it have a zip code any where?If not it would date at least before 1963 or so since that is when zip codes came to be...The box is the coolest part to me.What is the lure? My book deals mainly with lures and if you know the brand name and what it is called I can help with that too if you don't know.JAMIE


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sold a number of cap guns, a decade ago on ebay for a relative. One particularly fancy faux ivory handled model with carved steer head grips brought $350 bucks. It even had fake shells and bullets in the tooled holster! Kilgore still has a munitions plant in Toone Tenn. where they produce flares for the armed Forces. Good luck, yours looks to be in better condition.


----------



## accountantadam (Mar 4, 2012)

Jamie - thanks for the info!! The original box is what drew me to the reel, and the lure was inside the box with the reel. No zip code or date either one on the reel or box. I've found some info on different oreno reels, but not this no. 820. The lure is an action certified shiner, 3 inch no. 300. Looks like from the bottom of the box it was made in Okeana, Ohio.

 Creekwalker - I'm always looking for capguns, seems there's money to be made there. I especially like those with the fancy grips. Seems to be a general rule of thumb that the more intricate it is, the more its worth.


----------

